# Koli, our black GSD pup



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

This is our new pup (and first GSD) Koli! I just call him Hellhound when he's in his chompy mood, though... which is pretty much 24/7! (Sorry for so many pictures, I couldn't choose between them all!)

5 weeks:









7 weeks:









































8 - 9 weeks:


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

There is no apologizing for "too many" puppy pictures. There is no such thing! He is adorable!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hellhound! Way to cute to be called that


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

What a beautiful pup! He looks like a happy, mischievous baby ready to go! I have a black female, love the solid blacks.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

He's absolutely adorable! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

adorable little guy, and yes he looks like trouble


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

He's a cutie pie...


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Adorable. my next GSD will be black


----------



## ashleyw2 (Jun 11, 2013)

He is so stinking cute.


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Oh wow! He is awesomely cute!


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

*10 weeks*

Here's 2 more at 10 weeks! Ears starting to get a tad wonky 



















(sassy much!?)


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Good looking baby boy! reminds me of my little girl.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my goodness he is adorable! I have a Banshee Devil Dog lol. Where is your pup from?


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> my goodness he is adorable! I have a Banshee Devil Dog lol. Where is your pup from?


Mine is from Schwarzer Hund GSDs in Alabama! I'm with you on the banshee devil dog... this puppy is SO chompy but we're trying our best to have patience!! He's an angel when he knows we have food 

Here's another at 11 weeks...


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow so cute! I like how the ears are changing haha.


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

"Leave it!"

























Being a "good boy" at the park

He's getting veeerrryyyy teethy... looking forward to when he's done chomping on us!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He's getting into that adorable awkward stage


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

freaking adorable! I'm so glad you keep updating this thread.


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> freaking adorable! I'm so glad you keep updating this thread.


I intend to keep updating as long as I can, I love documenting his ears most of all! LOL


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

We've gone raw! Sorry this isn't a puppy picture, I'm just really excited to finally be feeding him the good stuff.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

lau said:


>


He looks like an adorable rabbit 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

14 weeks!



















Grow lil dude grow!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Adorable pup and yup he needs to grow to catch up with those ears!


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

14 & 15 weeks! Starting a dog blog on tumblr soon, I think I'm a little too picture-obsessed to be crowding the GSD forums with these every week... OH WELL!









"i has a stik"



























"be careful tiny human"


----------



## katieandnik (Aug 11, 2013)

Omg I'm so jealous can't wait to get mine home!! 
Iv ust bought a black shep but he's not coming home until 25th 
Your pics making me sooo broody! Lol 
He's beautiful!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He is growing so nicely!!!! Loving the pictures! His ears are freaking huge! Betcha he gets all the movie channels with those! Adorable little guy.


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

katieandnik said:


> Omg I'm so jealous can't wait to get mine home!!
> Iv ust bought a black shep but he's not coming home until 25th
> Your pics making me sooo broody! Lol
> He's beautiful!!


Message me when you get your baby home, I want to see pictures!!! Hahah


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy Smokes! I SWEAR I am looking at my own dog's puppy pictures! Good grief it's uncanny


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

FirstTimeGSD said:


> Holy Smokes! I SWEAR I am looking at my own dog's puppy pictures! Good grief it's uncanny


I was JUST looking at yours the other day and said the same thing to my husband!! Where did you get yours?


----------



## NateB (Nov 16, 2012)

I love these pictures! He is awesome. I love the age when they haven't quite grown into their ears yet!


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

Time for more pictures!! He's 19 weeks now, and finally starts his "official" puppy training tomorrow.


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

You just took me back in time. My solid black is 7 months now and looked exactly like yours and u described him the same way I did. A **** hound. Hes basically out of the land shark stage but is still a black cloud of trouble.


----------



## WendyM (Aug 21, 2013)

Your puppy is adorable and reminds me so much of mine, except mine has tan legs. But the same look in her eye ... and sounds like the same chomp chomp chomping teeth. Hellhound is a good description.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

He's adorable!! I have a solid black female. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

What a beauty :wub: he has a adorable face :wub:


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

Some more 5 months:



















Two peas in a pod!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow-they change so much in several months-gorgeous!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I wouldn't have been ale to choose either! Too cute!!! And I love the name.


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

He's getting so big!! 40lbs at 5 months...









(yes we've clipped his nails since then LOL)









pooped after having a big day at Yappy Hour, he met tons of puppies! 

I'm finally pleased to say we are no longer having chomp issues... Koli's got most of his big boy teeth in and is all kisses and love!! Thank goodness 

Also, for any of you who have a tumblr, I have a dog blog at kolichomps.tumblr.com so I don't have to clog this site with my dog-blogging too much!


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Very handsome pup you got yourself there.


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful pup


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

I haven't updated in a while but I did want to share Koli at 5 & 6 months, he's gotten so big! Though still pretty lean, he's only around 50lb - but I assure you guys he eats good LOL. We are very proud of our pup, he's just wonderful.










Big boy chompers coming in!









Asking for a treat like a nice pup should...

And my three boys!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome picture update!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

How on earth did I miss this thread?!

He's ADORABLE! :wub:

Black GSDs are my favorite!:wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

lau said:


>


What a hunk! :wub:


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

He's so pretty!!


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

Monthly update! There was no way I wasn't going to share this - had him catch a treat in the air and I'm glad I took pictures!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Gorgeous Dog. Love the progression pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

I like the pic of the water fountain drinking


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool thread!


----------



## ilovebacon (Oct 8, 2013)

He's a gorgeous dog!! I enjoyed all the pictures  thank you for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

What a handsome little hellhound!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

8 month update!! I love this pup, I keep swearing I'll keep my updates strictly on tumblr but here I am on the forums again... OH WELL!


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

So sweet! Looks identical to our girl....jw....what type of collar do you have on yours in the previous pics?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a stunning boy!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Handsome boy.


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

Because I can't get enough of the teeth pictures:










And a 10 month beauty shot for good measure...


----------



## lau (Mar 12, 2013)

ladyb said:


> So sweet! Looks identical to our girl....jw....what type of collar do you have on yours in the previous pics?


Sorry for the late reply! We have a prong collar on him in those pictures, though we were poorly educated regarding the fit at the time (oops) so it shouldn't be so low on his neck.


----------



## Melissajholmes80 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Schwarzer Hund GSG in Camp Hill, AL*

Hello, I love all the pics you posted... he is beautiful! I see you purchased him from Schwarzer Hund GSD out of Camp Hill, AL. I am considering purchasing a puppy from the same breeder and I just wanted to see if you were pleased with your experience with the breeder and if you have had any medical issues with your dog. 
Thanks!


----------

